# Well, that's refreshing...



## WJenness (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice to see something like this when clicking the weather forecast for SR.







Way better than a lot of what we've been seeing so far this season.

-w


----------



## billski (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice.  While the underlying snow precip is measly, it gives the snowmakers a fighting chance.   I'll really get excited when I see "Heavy Snow" under those flakes.  

I'm coming to like www.snowforecast.com more and more as I watch these things play out.  They write things like "a dusting" or "chance of a few flurries in the valleys, 1-2" above 2000'", or "steady snow through the night at higher elevations" which are very very helpful information.   Problem I've always had with NOAA/NWS is that their forecast is on the bulk of the population, which is in the valleys.


----------



## WinnChill (Dec 3, 2010)

billski said:


> Nice.  While the underlying snow precip is measly, it gives the snowmakers a fighting chance.   I'll really get excited when I see "Heavy Snow" under those flakes.
> 
> I'm coming to like www.snowforecast.com more and more as I watch these things play out.  They write things like "a dusting" or "chance of a few flurries in the valleys, 1-2" above 2000'", or "steady snow through the night at higher elevations" which are very very helpful information.   Problem I've always had with NOAA/NWS is that their forecast is on the bulk of the population, which is in the valleys.



Thanks for the kind words Bill!  The timing and placement on these waves of snow showers the next several days is tough and we may have to shift things around a bit but we'll keep at it.  With the exception of eastern Maine, we don't have to worry about mixing/freezing levels this time!  Wohoo!


----------



## Glenn (Dec 3, 2010)

I enjoy snowforecast.com as well. I find it helpful vs looking at the National Weather Service forcast for the town the area is located in.


----------

